# Precision Ag Fears



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There are many and they are warranted....for now.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/equipment/news/template1&product=/ag/news/equipment&vendorReference=0702DDCE&paneContentId=71706&paneParentId=70073&pagination_num=1


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Local BTO was running a Great Plains 40' central fill planter set up for twin rows, decided he needed a second one. Bought the exact same model, thought he had a competent operator, not sure what one of those central fills hold, but the help planted a LOT of acres at barely a half population. Variable rate monitor claimed it was planting at the right rate, but was obvious when it came up it was lying. Of course a real competent operator would have got out of the cab and actually checked the hopper once in awhile to see how far the seed was going regardless of what the monitor claimed.

P.S. He's back to running just one planter.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Article had been replaced, but I get the gist of it. We have been transitioning to Precision Farming gradually for about 10 years. First with yield monitor, then variable rate fertilizer, and now prescription planting maps. Best line I ever heard regarding it is "Bad info in, bad info out" meaning if you don't dot your i's and cross your t's, it's gonna be problems.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Was at Our CIH dealer's combine Clinic last night the BTO here that farms 15,000 ac and has 6 combines was there he hauled his dirt bag meth head operators there with him.. long story about how they acted there .. that's for a different thread all together .. Anyhow the CIH Rep was bragging about the NEW and IMPROVED Precision farming software.. Now it allows 1 operator to control the setting of more than 1 combine or planter in the same field.. after the meeting we all watched Mr. BTO run over and get signed up... From the looks of his Meth head crew he needs it.. but I guess when you got a endless supply of meth up your nose you can run non stop 24/7 and still do a good job with the new software


----------

